# Help for Minor's Passport in India, Urgently need advice pls



## expat- (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello,

I would request indian members who have made thier babies passport from india, pls share if this piece of information is true.

Requirment for new born baby passport-

*Passport copies of both parents. At least one of the parent's passports should have the spouse name endorsed in it i.e mother's passport should have husband’s name entered in her passport (OR) father’s passport should have wife’s name entered. [Note: If both the parents' passport do not have spouse name endorsed in it, first apply for inclusion of spouse name service and thereafter apply for a passport for a minor child.]*

we have passport by our maiden names and either of names not included, does that mean only option is to include spouse name first as its mentioned, which is going to take months time.

Anyone gone through this pls tell me if this is true and mandatory as this is in banglore passport offical website.

Thanks


----------



## raktim (Apr 12, 2011)

expat- said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would request indian members who have made thier babies passport from india, pls share if this piece of information is true.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately yes. This is true. I had faced the same issue while getting my child's passport made from the Ghaziabad RPO. Inclusion of name should not take more than 15-20 days. You need to fill up the Misc. Form along with attested proof of marriage as an attachment. Your wife or you (which ever passport is being given) will ten be issued a new passport with another number.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

raktim said:


> Unfortunately yes. This is true. I had faced the same issue while getting my child's passport made from the Ghaziabad RPO. Inclusion of name should not take more than 15-20 days. You need to fill up the Misc. Form along with attested proof of marriage as an attachment. Your wife or you (which ever passport is being given) will ten be issued a new passport with another number.


hi raktim, I am in middle of visa processing...so if i include my wife's name in my passport to get a minor passport, they will issue me with a new passport with a different number...then there will be conflict between my passport numbers...

will that impact my visa processing as I have given 2 different passport number of mine?


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

expat- said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would request indian members who have made thier babies passport from india, pls share if this piece of information is true.
> 
> ...


Dear Member,

I dont know the current situation of passport office but in my opinion inclusion of spouse name in your passport should not take months.

In 2 to 3 weeks time you should be able to get it.

My wife applied for the inclusion of my name in her passport in 2009 and it was done in few weeks. Less than 2 weeks I reckon.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## raktim (Apr 12, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> hi raktim, I am in middle of visa processing...so if i include my wife's name in my passport to get a minor passport, they will issue me with a new passport with a different number...then there will be conflict between my passport numbers...
> 
> will that impact my visa processing as I have given 2 different passport number of mine?


For any change in the passport particulars, please use Form 929: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf

Do you already have a CO? If yes, please contact him before you give the passport for updation. He'd in all likelihood ask for a Form 929. If no, you can give the passport for updation and once you have new ones, fill the Form 929

As stated in the form, you must inform the department of any change in the passport details *"before and after a visa is granted to you"*

So if the number changes, you need the 929.
I am to do the same for all 3 of us as we have change in addresses to be rectified. This will also result in a new passport for all of us. So 929s for all 3.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

raktim said:


> For any change in the passport particulars, please use Form 929: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf
> 
> Do you already have a CO? If yes, please contact him before you give the passport for updation. He'd in all likelihood ask for a Form 929. If no, you can give the passport for updation and once you have new ones, fill the Form 929
> 
> ...


i am yet to apply but thinking to apply after change or before that...


----------



## expat- (Jun 29, 2011)

what if someone has already got the visa and then their child is born in india.

That means any one of parent has to again make new passport just for minor's passport. and suppose if one does, what happens to the visa status of parents who have already made intial entry with their passport number.

Isnt it complex and complicated...some1 can throw professional advice on this pls..

This is bizarre, i mean how to deal with this.

Pls advice


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

expat- said:


> what if someone has already got the visa and then their child is born in india.
> 
> That means any one of parent has to again make new passport just for minor's passport. and suppose if one does, what happens to the visa status of parents who have already made intial entry with their passport number.
> 
> ...


yes indeed even getting passport of minor itself is difficult as we need to add spouse name in our passports and for that we need to show some proofs which i am finding difficult to get. the passport seva kendra associates are giving contradictory information regarding that and i am fed up with them


----------



## jan7 (Mar 22, 2011)

expat- said:


> what if someone has already got the visa and then their child is born in india.
> 
> That means any one of parent has to again make new passport just for minor's passport. and suppose if one does, what happens to the visa status of parents who have already made intial entry with their passport number.
> 
> ...


I don,t know who told you the passport number changes when you add spouse'name on you passport. as far as i know it does not. three months ago my husband did that in Jalandhar passport office and I did the same here in sydney. It does not take more than two weeks and they don';t issue you a new passport, then just write on the last page that 'the spouse's name should be read as xyz'. thats it! Hope that helps!
p.s. If you can find a connection in ppt office, you can even get it the same day. My husband dis that.

Regards


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

jan7 said:


> I don,t know who told you the passport number changes when you add spouse'name on you passport. as far as i know it does not. three months ago my husband did that in Jalandhar passport office and I did the same here in sydney. It does not take more than two weeks and they don';t issue you a new passport, then just write on the last page that 'the spouse's name should be read as xyz'. thats it! Hope that helps!
> p.s. If you can find a connection in ppt office, you can even get it the same day. My husband dis that.
> 
> Regards


Dear Members,

My wife applied for addition of my name in her passport in the Regional Passport Office.

To add my name in her passport they issued a new passport _(new passport number for ex. S100)_. 

After they issued the new passport(S100), we found that there were spelling mistakes in my name. So she went again to correct the name. Then they stamped my correct name in the same passport(S100). This time they did not issue a new passport.

Best Regards,
Vickey


----------



## Suraj Sharma (Feb 13, 2013)

*name endorsment*

so either spouse name on each other's passoprt will work for making the passport of their child.


----------



## Suraj Sharma (Feb 13, 2013)

jan7 said:


> I don,t know who told you the passport number changes when you add spouse'name on you passport. as far as i know it does not. three months ago my husband did that in Jalandhar passport office and I did the same here in sydney. It does not take more than two weeks and they don';t issue you a new passport, then just write on the last page that 'the spouse's name should be read as xyz'. thats it! Hope that helps!
> p.s. If you can find a connection in ppt office, you can even get it the same day. My husband dis that.
> 
> Regards


Reply,
So both of u endorse each other's name on ur passports...do u knw if husband only will endorse wife's name is enough for apply child's passport in india by mother? or both parents name on each other's passport is required? KINDLY REPLY


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Suraj Sharma said:


> Reply,
> So both of u endorse each other's name on ur passports...do u knw if husband only will endorse wife's name is enough for apply child's passport in india by mother? or both parents name on each other's passport is required? KINDLY REPLY


Hi,

The passport thing completely depends on the PSk you go.. Each PSk has their own rules and set of documents.. For Eg: In pune, they do not need any endorsement, Birth certificate and Marriage certificate is Enough.... However In Coimbatore, They want Spouse name endorsed in Mothers Passport ( coz they feel Mother is the 1st guardian!!!!)....

These are little weird and confusing, so better approach the PSk where you are planning to apply.

Regards
RK


----------

